# Best transfer regardless of money / turn-around



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi, I have a brand name clothing line. I also have a Geo Knight 16x20.

I cannot risk customer dissatisfaction if product is inferior. 

1. Are you able to rate the quality of plastisol transfer vs direct screen print? 

2. How do I test the quality? Do I literally was a t-shirt from each batch 20 times to ensure that it meets quality

3. I am risking quality of transfer if I use a 16x20 press for small 2x4 presses

4. If I am not in a rush and willing to spend extra for premium transfer, who would you recommend?

thank you all!


----------



## Aplustshirts (Sep 5, 2016)

I suggest you to go with one color screen if you are going for larger size , it would cost you around $1-$1.5 for 16X20 sizes . I suggest not to go with offset print or any other shaded design .. That will really effect the quality .


----------



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

thank you!

I understand the issue with Shades not sticking....how do I ensure my plastisol supplier is not using offset technique?

Do you think the 16x20 will be too big to work with a small transfer? (say 2x4). I have bought the some silicone print perfect pads to elevate surface of these smaller areas to ensure max pressure. thanks!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Daniel

1. Custom screen printed transfers are very similar to direct screen printing.
2. The quality has been put though more tests than you would probably do. If you are applying them properly they might withstand more wear than the shirt itself.
3. The 16x20 heat press should be adequate for any size design. There should be no reason to elevate the surface unless it is near a seam or buttons.
4. There are many of us on the forum that offer quality custom transfers.

Good luck


----------



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Thank you for the response. greatly appreciated!

Daniel V


----------

